# A Simple 1:20.3 Battery Trailing Car



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a track power layout, run using the 27 MHz Train Engineer system, but also have 2 battery trailing cars, primarily for visiting other layouts, originally made for Marty’s get together on Nebraska. Both trailing cars are stock cars. One is the Aristocraft stock car with built in 27 Mhz Train Engineer board. The other I made using a Heartland Locomotive Works stock car, very convenient as the roof snaps off. I used a G Scale Graphics Rail Boss board for that one, as it uses the same 2.4 GHz controller that my live steam RC locomotives use.
However both trailing cars are 1:29 or so, and I have a few 1:20.3 electric locomotives, such as the Bachman Forney and the 2-6-6-2 Mallet. Both come pre wired for battery power by just adding a plug to a terminal block going to a battery source. So I decided I needed a 1:20.3 trailing car so the locomotives and NG cars would look better when operated by battery.
I had bought an Accucraft 1:20.3 gondola car a few years back at ECLSTS. Turned out that is was nicely weathered and had a load of lumber. The load was actually a Styrofoam block filling up most of the gondola, with a single layer of scale lumber on top. I decided that would make a good battery car for NG use.
Now what system to use? I was in the New Mexico town of Ruidoso 18 months ago, and found an actual model train shop there. And he had a bag of 3 Aristocraft 27MHz TE #5490 on board cards, which I bought. So I decided to try one of those in this application.
I simply carved out a hole big enough for a battery (14.8V 4400 MaH LI) and the 5490 board. Drilled a hole in the bottom of the gon for the wires for the power plug from the terminal block on the board, and it was ready to go. I cut a piece of thin plywood so cover the top and glued the scale lumber to it.



It worked just fine, so now I have a NG battery trailing car. However one item still to do, the receiver card is totally encapsulated and has no ventilation. Twenty minutes of running and the card was slightly warm to the touch. So I still have to drill some holes in the lumber load to permit some air movement.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Avel (May 4, 2017)

Looks good. You could try attaching the receiver's heat sink to a sheet of aluminum or copper to help dissipate the heat.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Jerry. I'm surprised that you are using 27MHz but if it works for you might as well use what you have. I am pretty much switch everything over to RCS since my Spectrum died. Looking forward to seeing you here in the Fall.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi WInn- I was transitioning to 2.4 Gig cards, but when I found the TE cards for cheap, decided to use them as the Aristo TE car has worked well for me. It is good to have choices
Yes looking forward to seeing you as well.

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like it will work well Jerry, 
Dennis


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Dennis. 

Jerry


----------

